# Thinkin about a nissan....



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey guys.. this is my first post!  I currently own a high 12 second dsm.... and im thinking of getting something differant.... how much would it cost me to get into a 12/11 second nissan? like a 240sx or something..... just curious... (sorry if this sounds a little strange, ive had a little to drink tonight! lol)... what do you guys think? Thanx--


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It depends on what model car you want. If you want to run 12s or lower, you will most likely want to go turbo. Also, how much are you looking to spend? An SR20DET will easily swap into a USDM 240sx... with minor modifications you can get pretty quick with one (I'm not an expert on turbo setups for 240s so I won't start mouthing off times and power). The same DET motor can be put into B13 Sentras, B14 200sx/Sentras, NX1600/2000, etc. Or you can purchase a kit from some companies (FMax, Hotshot). Or you can do a custom kit... though you should know this coming from a DSM background. Lend us some more specific info on what you are looking for, and perhaps we can be of assistance.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

the motor for the B13 and B14 compared to the 240sx are actually different. u cant put a S13,14,15 RWD engine into a sentra/200sx. if u want to get into those times i dont see any other way but turbo. the SR20DET's can be pushed to 400hp without internal upgrade. so if u look at maybe t3/t4, 72lb injectors, walbro fuel pump, aft. mrkt fuel rail, FMIC, etc.. u can be pushin easily in the 300's. there is a lot of info on this forum bout the DET's and Turbo'ing the DE's.

u could always buy a DE or DET and put some money into it then find a 240sx, 200sx, or sentra later.

FWD SR20DET (200sx, Sentra) = Bluebird(205hp) and GTi-R(227hp)
RWD SR20dET (240sx)= S13, S14, S15


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Considering you own a DSM, you're making the right choice for a replacement. IF you can stand a B12, contact Boost_Boy and he could set you up with a CA18DET motor swap. 300hp and 13 seconds. Doesn't take much to get a B12 moving. I've had a 1st gen Eclipse GS. My timing belt jumped and waterpump blew, so I went back to my B12. Were you a member on dsmtalk.com? my handle was ECLIPSED4203. Welcome, and hope you make a change. Don't get me wrong, I love DSM's, but reliable is not their middle name. Damn junky timing belt tensioners!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, I would definately want RWD.... and i think you are right, i definately want to go turbo....do any of these cars come with turbos from the factory? i mean, i know the 300zx and skylines do  but what about the 240? Oh, and SuperSentra4203, yes I am on dsmtalk, but i dont post there very often... i usually post on my local dsm club forum...  oh, and what is the differance between a sr20det and a b12 and a s13?? im getting a little confused here.... are these all differant engines??


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

u can always turbo the ka24de engine. they're pretty much proven too. some 240 guys be runnin low 11's to high 10's. depends on ur budget of course. if u wanna go sr20...it'll be more money in my opinion but it's much more rev happy than the ka engine. it's all bout the $$$$.


Ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

does the ka24de come with the 240? or would i have to do a swap? how much does the engine/swap cost? could someone like point me to where i can get a crash course in 240s? like what engines they came with, what engines can be swapped into them, etc?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Yes, the KA24DE motor came in the USDM 240sx, non-turbo. If you want RWD, you'll have to go 240sx. For info on 240s, try http://www.240sx.org/ . Here's another good site... it lists the different Nissan motors and which models they came in. http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/engines/home.shtml . Maybe these 2 links can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

www.jgycustoms.com has the S13 (240sx) SR20DET engine and tranny for $1200 and complete swap for $2200


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

atari007 said:


> *Well, I would definately want RWD.... and i think you are right, i definately want to go turbo....do any of these cars come with turbos from the factory? i mean, i know the 300zx and skylines do  but what about the 240? Oh, and SuperSentra4203, yes I am on dsmtalk, but i dont post there very often... i usually post on my local dsm club forum...  oh, and what is the differance between a sr20det and a b12 and a s13?? im getting a little confused here.... are these all differant engines?? *


Here's some little info
B chassis are the Sentras. B12's are 89-90. All are FWD
S chassis are the Silvias/240sx's in the states. S13's are somewhere from 89-93? Not quite sure. RWD though.
N chassis are the Pulsars. FWD or some J-spec are AWD(GTi-R)
R chassis are the Skyline. AWD and RWD
Z chassis are the Fairlady Z/300zx in the US. RWD Beasts. Nuf said.
Don't know what the Maximas or Altimas are.
The SR20DET is the I-4 pride the Nissan. It's almost equal to the 4g63t you know real well.
The KA24DE is the motor the US gets in the S chassis. It's really a truck motor, not very good, but can be built really well.
The CA18DET is a really good motor. Reliable as hell, but not much known to US people, as all had to be imported. They came in various cars like the S13, N12-14?? Pulsar.
The SR20DE(T) swap into the 240sx is what all 240sx owners dream about. Me, I've been lookinf for a new car, and I'll probibly get a S13 240sx or a 1st gen Eclipse GSX.
Welcome to the wonderful world of Nissan!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maxima Chassis : A
Altima Chassis : U (1st gen) and L (2nd gen-present)


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

if you want some info on the sr20det 240's (these are the ones' with the swap) go to sr20deforum.com. they have a forum just for those guys. I personally rather chill with my FWD. a friend of mine just boosted his 200sx se-r and is running 13.1 on the stock motor. you can get a lot of info on sr20deforum.com they'll help you out with what setup to go for what power gains to expect and everything else. Check it out i have the same handle over there. i'm usually in the florida forum.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Maxima Chassis : A
> Altima Chassis : U (1st gen) and L (2nd gen-present) *


Thanks. Didn't know what they were until I checked out the Altima/Stanza and Maxima forums. Is there a chassis I missed. I have been actually thinking about a 200sx SE-R. They are beautiful cars and have great potential.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

thanx guys!  Ill look at all that stuff!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

95-99 200sx is the same as a Sentra,b14 chassis.I'll also chime in on the whole SR vs KA debate.Both of these engines are built extremely well,and feature some common strong points.Both have forged cranks,forged rods and main cap girdles.Both use timing chains instead of belts.The KA also has a high nickel iron block that wears better than lesser materials.Both have closed decks too which aids in strength.Both are capable of producing lots of power.That being said,the SR has some advantages over the KA.It has an aluminum block for less weight,it's head has better flow for high rpms,and it was designed as a turbo engine from the start,which is why it is so strong.The factory turbo models also have oil sqirters to cool the pistons.I believe it is cheaper to do a SR than a KA because of the availability of parts.


----------

